# when to take baby swimming & UV suits/swim suits for baby



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

I'm due with our first babe in July. We live in a very hot and sunny climate (middle east) and in the fall and winter we go to the beach and the pool a lot and we're looking forward to taking baby with us! I've got a few questions about taking baby out in the water and sun, and I'm hoping some wise mamas can enlighten me!









How old does baby have to be for us to take him into pool or ocean water with us?
I've read that its not recommended to use sunscreen on young babies, is this right?
Does anyone have experience with UV clothing/swimsuits such as those made by NoZone?
We're thinking of getting a NoZone baby suit and hat, but I'm not sure on the sizing...they're not cheap and I don't want to buy a new set every few months...would a 6-12 mo size be a ridiculous fit on a baby that is a few months old? I have no idea...

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I think in Australia they recommend not swimming for the first month. I'm guessing that it is a combination of infection risk and temperature control but I'm not sure - it may be arbitrary. ETA - I just had a look at a few sites and it seems to be just the cold issue and the one month thing is more of a guideline so it sounds like anytime is ok, just monitor for signs of cold stress.

I don't have any experience with the brand of UV suit you mentioned but the ones available here tend to be fairly close fitting. They are stretchy though and there's no reason why you couldn't roll up sleeves and pant legs which were too long. So you could probably get away with not replacing too frequently.

The Queensland Cancer Council's brochure for parents says that sunscreen is ok for use on babies but that it should be the last resort and that you should do a patch test first to check for skin reactions. I had a look at the cosmetics database and they only list a couple of products which have a 0-2 score but their product list isn't exhaustive so there are probably more, just a matter or reading lots of fine print on lots of labels.

The othe thing that is recommended here is sunglasses for babies and children. You can get little tiny pairs with flexible frames and straps (like sports straps only totally flat) to hold them on.

Not swimming related but we just had our car windows tinted with an SPF50 tint as part of our baby prep too.


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

Personally, I waited until DS was older to go swimming, but DS is blond, blue-eyed, and extremely fair. The other concern is being able to regulate temperature. Even at 1, DS would start shivering in the water unless the water temp was close to 90.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

My DD started swimming lessons at 12 weeks, and had been in water by about 8 weeks. Much earlier than that and I hadn't healed from the birth yet, so it was really more about me than her. I've never had issues with temperature regulation with her, and she's been in a cool lake and several pools (some warmer than others). The pool where she had her lessons is usually in the 70's. She gets cold eventually, of course, but then we get out and wrap up!

The recommendation here is no sunblock until 6 months old. WE put her in lots of hats and used an umbrella lots, but still occasionally used a bit natural barrier-type sunblock when she was 4-6 months old. We also tried to bring her out in the sun during the early morning or late evening hours when the sun doesn't burn. I'm in a mild climate though, I don't know what would work where you are.

I don't know much about the uv suits though, sorry!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Ds was in the water from a few weeks- but it was in my parent's pool that was quite warm. He loved it, still does.

-Angela


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I haven't used no zone suits specifically, but I have used a few other brands, and they all seem to run a bit small. However, if you're concerned about sizing I would call (or email if the time zone issue is too much) the company and speak to a customer service rep about sizing.

As far as sunscreen I've always heard the recommended age was 6 months, though I think the biggest concern is with chemical sunscreens. If I was going to be out a lot with a little baby I'd probably apply a physical sunscreen (with zinc oxide or titanium dioxide) to small areas that I couldn't cover. After all, zinc oxide is used in several baby diaper rash creams. We use Kabana Organic sunscreen, but others like California Baby, Badger, UV Natural, etc.

Oh, and congrats on your first little one


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I had plans to take my newborn to the beach, but the glare of the sun was so painful for her that it didn't work out until she was older (by about 4-5 months she could take the sun). We tried to go, but she cried and cried.

I feel weird taking a baby into a chlorinated pool too. I've taken her into a salt water pool, but didn't feel great about chlorine.


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

We've used several brands of high-SPF swimwear with great results. I was almost overwhelmed with the choices when I started surfing the net. Really, the one we used when the kids were the youngest left only feet, hands and head uncovered, it even went most of the way up the neck. It didn't need to be perfectly-fitting.

My pediatrician was concerned that little babies not be allowed to swallow the water, be it bathtub, pool or pond. If they really down a lot of it, their kidneys don't have the ability to get rid of the free water load and they can end up with a low sodium level. I have no idea how often that happens.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The other thing you can do for the beach is invest in one of those shade tent things. Then there is somewhere baby can be out of the sun as well. Which can be helpful as really young babies have issues regulating their temperatures.

I probably would buy a 0-6 month size to start with. Babies grow a ton, even the first few months, and I think a 6-12 would be huge on a newborn. My dd is 8 months and outfits that are sized 9 months still tend to be baggy on her.


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice! I think we'll probably get a 6-12 mo uv suit since baby probably won't be really swimming till about 4 mos- it'll just have to be baggy for a few weeks. And yes, the shade tent is a really good idea! I'll have to look at the barrier-type sunscreens that are available here and maybe have to order some from abroad. Things I've noted: pay attention to baby's temperature in the water and in the heat, and be sure baby isn't swallowing water!
Thanks again!


----------



## jessicaharwell (Mar 30, 2010)

I have used UV blocking SPF swimwear for two summers with my DD. They work really well, but sometimes I still need to apply some sun block lotion. They make several kinds that are perfectly safe for babies. We have our own private above ground pool so I don't worry about my child's safety at all. Chlorine can be irritating to young babies, so you might want to consider looking for a pool option that uses oxygen particle sanitization or has a salt water generator. Both of these options see to be more gentle on babies.


----------

